# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  سيدة ثلاثينية تلقي بنفسها من فوق جسر صويلح

## (dodo)

تعبيرية 




أقدمت ثلاثينية على إلقاء نفسها من فوق جسر المشاة بمنطقة صويلح في عمان، اليوم الخميس، ما أدى إلى إصابتها بكسور ورضوض في مختلف أنحاء الجسد، بحسب مصدر أمني.



وقال إنه وحسب المؤشرات الأولية، فإن الفتاة التي تبلغ من العمر (35 عاما) حاولت الانتحار بإلقاء نفسها من فوق الجسر"، لافتا إلى أنه لم تعرف دوافع الحادثة بعد.



وأضاف، لصحيفة "الغد" أنه تم إسعاف الفتاة إلى مستشفى الأمير حسين في البقعة من قبل كوادر دفاع مدني صويلح، مؤكدا أن حالتها العامة متوسطة.



يشار إلى أن ارتفاع الجسر يبلغ حوالي 5 أمتار، ويقع في منطقة مكتظة بحركة السيارات والمواطنين.

----------


## محمد العزام

الحمد لله على سلامتها 

صارت فكرت الانتحار زي الموظه 
كل واحد ملان من حياته بروح ينتحر

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
هاد شيء مرفوض في دينا طبعا"

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يا ربي دخيلك والله الله سترها من هالوقعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مابعرف شو بخلي صبيه بهيك عمر تنتحر 
بتصور الفراغ الروحي و الديني 
و غياب الوزاع والرادع 
والتقليد الاعمى رح يدمرو مجتمعنا 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يعين وربنا يهديها ،،*

----------

